# Engineer seal required?



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> I am looking at some plans and specs for a new building. In these specs, they specify that the electrical contractor will prepare a design and have it sealed by an engineer registered in the State of MD.
> 
> In other words, they don't want to incur the costs of having the plans sealed by an engineer before bidding, but want the electrical contractor to include it in his bid.
> 
> ...


 
Never heard of such a thing. Every set of plans I have ever received has been drawn and stamped by the same firm that drew them.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We are involved in projects like this regularly, we have a one man shop (engineer) that we work with. It seldom saves the customer money, as we mark up the engineer's cost, but it does simplify the job for the customer.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I have seen this regularly. Pretty much a design build. They have provided the concept, you make it work. 

An engineer will be able to look at your drawings and give you a written quote on how much he will charge to review and stamp the drawings.

I'd stay witha smaller reputable firm to save on OH costs the larger firms will have to include in their quote.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, this is a design-build. Brian, does your contact have license in MD?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Yeah, this is a design-build. Brian, does your contact have license in MD?


I believe so I will ask on Monday.


----------

